# Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

I have has this idea in my head for the longest time, and want to start making them to see how they work. I want to make a plug and play megasquirt solution for MK3 2.0L (will also make them for MK3 VR6 and Digifant II etc once I get the 2.0L one figured out). Want to put megasquirt on your car but dont know how, or dont want to mess with the wiring hassle? Just unplug your bosch motronic ecu, and plug in the megasquirt ecu. They are making these now for the 55 pin bosch motronic used on many BMW vehicles but none for the VW. This would bring megasquirt to the MK2 MK3 world easily.
This would also take care of alot of the problems associated with megasquirting a MK2-MK3 car such as the tach no longer working with the absence of the stock ecu, not being able to switch back to the stock ecu etc. I will incorporate the tachometer circuit to drive the MK3 tach etc so it all works by just plugging in the megasquirt ecu. Was also thinking of incorporating the circuits for launch control and table switching.
The only problem I have run into is finding the 68 pin bosch ecu connector. I have found lots of BMW 55 pin connectors but no 68 pin. The only option I can think of is buying up alot of blown 68 pin MK3 ecus and cutting the connectors off the pcb board. Anyone know where you can buy these connectors? It looks like the one in the pic but the one in the pic is the 55 pin BMW one.









Does this sound like something anyone would be interested in? Everything would be built into the one unit including fuses and relays and option for Distributor or coilpacks (for ABA). Pricing would still be a lot lower than any other plug and play option.


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (oilpangasket)*

Anyone know where you can buy these bosch 68 pin ecu connectors?


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (oilpangasket)*

I would be interested since I have been thinking on doing the same thing. You best bet for the plug is to buy bad ECUs and remove the plug.


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (edisonr)*

Thats what I was thinking. I have searched tycos website and found a drawing of the plug but it sais there are no distributors that carry it.


----------



## Sporty95 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (oilpangasket)*

definitely interested in the end product. would an obdI unit be in the plans?


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (Sporty95)*

I am shooting for OBD1 first for the ease of having an idle valve over a stepper motor throttlebody.


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (oilpangasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oilpangasket* »_I am shooting for OBD1 first for the ease of having an idle valve over a stepper motor throttlebody.

Excellent, since I have an OBD1 too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I have a spare ECU if you're serious about this project.


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (edisonr)*

sent you an IM


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (oilpangasket)*

Im making a little more progress. Still waiting on some extra funds before I place an order for the Megasquirt units. In the meantime I am playing with the circuit board that will handle the Bosch ignition drivers and the circuits for the tach, table switching, and launch control. Below is the silkscreen for the PCB. I am shooting to have a prototype of the completed plug and play unit before December. Sooner if my wallet allows it. Still no luck on finding the 68 pin bosch ecu connector.










_Modified by oilpangasket at 6:29 PM 10-3-2009_


----------



## Sporty95 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (oilpangasket)*

I know it is way early but any rough idea of what pricing will be?


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (Sporty95)*

Not 100% sure yet, very reasonable though. I'm just trying to simplify megasquirt installs.


----------



## Needavr6please (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (oilpangasket)*

don't know if this could be of any help.
http://www.bosch-connectors.co...59705
i couldn't find the actual connector but it seems to be in the right direction...


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

i'd be in for this


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

http://shop.vems.hu/catalog/pr...d=109
errr. not 68pin. my bad. 


_Modified by jettatech at 3:29 PM 9-26-2009_


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

any word on progress?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (oilpangasket)*

So you want to make a product (that a few people already make) but you don't know where to get the connector that has the manufacturer and the part number right on the side of it?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_So you want to make a product (that a few people already make) but you don't know where to get the connector that has the manufacturer and the part number right on the side of it?


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (Prof315)*

I dont have an ecu connector to get a part number from yet.








Still waiting on a user on here to send it to me.
I am working on a website and becoming a certified reseller so it will be a while before anything is up, I just figured somone might know if Tyco even sells them anymore. I checked the part # for the harness connector which I do have and it said no vendors currently stock this item.


_Modified by oilpangasket at 6:58 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (oilpangasket)*

Good luck it's a funny phone call. You might want to change your business name as well as there was/is? a MS reseller by Fire and Fuel already.


_Modified by need_a_VR6 at 10:51 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (need_a_VR6)*

Yeah I did some searching but didn't see their name on anything anymore. Nothing is set in stone yet.
Anyways think I finally found it:
http://www.tycoelectronics.com...595-1 

http://www.tycoelectronics.com...1.pdf
http://search.tycoelectronics....wAll= 
Looks pretty dang close, except the pins are straight and not RA. Might help some one anyways if they are looking for one for a project. 

This place seems to be the cheapest for low qtys but there is a long wait time
http://www.onlinecomponents.com/product/2371435/ 


_Modified by oilpangasket at 6:46 AM 10-8-2009_


----------



## tumultuous101 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (oilpangasket)*

I'd be willing to bet if you looked into it Detroit diesel uses the same connector on some of their engines as vw's for sure, their also tyco for sure. i work on freightliner now but on vw's for approx 5.5yrs, was damn good too lol.


----------



## tumultuous101 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (tumultuous101)*

the new detroit diesels are actually made by mercedes and its crazy how much their like a mk5 jetta too, seriously its crazy FYI


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (oilpangasket)*

iv got an obd 2 ecu kicking around.


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (21tuningolf)*

What happened to this? Fizzle and fade


----------



## shwagondawheels (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Plug and Play Megasquirt installs for MK3 2.0L need help sourcing parts (91GSiXTY)*

good product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can wait to get the idle idle on point for any temp...


----------

